# Camelbak modifications



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

I took my new Camelbak's Lobo and Dart and had a nylon pocket stitched on to the shoulder straps to carry my iPhone. I got the "pockets" on eBay for $8 each and took them to the local shoe repair guy to have them stitched in place. Very comfortable and a secure place for my phone during riding.


----------



## fefillo (Jul 24, 2014)

Very nice. I have a smallish pack and I've been thinking of doing something similar and maybe adding some simple loops to slide my pump too on the side.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Nice work. CamelBak uses the MOLLE system on their military line, they really need to incorporate it into their MTB line, it would be a huge seller in my opinion...


----------

